# I will just leave this here



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

HELLO YOGI


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Wowsers, that's a nice blackie! Im headed for Idaho now hoping tO find such a specimen.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That's a good'un! 

Which state?


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

Alaska


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A biggun!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

WOW what a giant.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I went to Alaska recently too. Got pictures of these two bears. Sorry for the crappy quality. They were far away and all I had was my phone.


----------

